# Kuchen essen und Kaffee trinken



## cicojaka (11 Januar 2004)

Bei der Eurowebtainment 2003 spendierte ein schlauer Kölner Telekommunikationsdiensteanbieter doch den Kaffee. Das bringt mich zum Thema Kuchen. Wie wird eigentlich der Kuchen verteilt? Ich habe zu diesem Thema recherchiert und bin nicht sehr weit gekommen...

Also. Ein Nummernanbieter wie nummerndirekt vermietet 0900-er Dienste und kriegt dafür knapp 30%. Also bleiben gut 70% beim Anbieter, der muss davon den content-Anbieter zahlen (falls vorhanden  ...) und irgendwie auch was dem Dialeranbieter und natürlich auch einen Batzen an den Domain-Anbieter.

Interessant ist diese Frage natürlich deshalb, weil doch auf der Hand liegt, dass mit dem Maße des eigenen Verdienstes auch die Verpflichtung wächst, die Rechtmäßigkeit des Verfahrens zu überprüfen (--> Geldwäsche, --> Haftung). Und es ist natürlich wichtig, zu wissen, wie viel Geld in Deutschland bleibt, weil hierfür doch mit Sicherheit deutsche Gesetze gelten und die deutsche Justiz verantwortlich ist.

Damit müssten sich doch Ansätze ergeben, die Judikative im Interesse der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit aktiv werden zu lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Beispiel:

Dialer-Tarif: 1,99 €
Davon PP-Betreiber: 1,3556 €
Und davon evtl. Webmaster: 50-90% + 10% Ref Anteil.


----------



## cicojaka (11 Januar 2004)

Danke, das war ja schnell... Und wer übersetzt mir jetzt PP? Und was bedeutet "davon evtl. webmaster 50-90% Und was ist Ref.Anteil???


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Achso, dachte das wäre klar.
PP = *P*artner-*P*rogramm, also praktisch alle Seiten, die den Dialer als Zahlungsmittel einsetzen.
Webmaster sind dann die Personen, die dieses PP bewerben und dafür bekommen sie eben eine bestimmte Provision.
Und wenn diese Webmaster weitere Webmaster werben bekommen sie ben nochmal von den geworbenen Webmastern 10%.


----------



## cicojaka (11 Januar 2004)

das heisst: 31% Telekommunikationsunternehmen??? Das ist ja weit mehr, als ich gedacht habe...

Wenn das so ist, kriegt also ein Unternehmen wie in-telegence 31% all dessen, was auf den unzähligen Rechnungen steht??? Es muss ja wohl stimmen, da Du das gleiche sagst wie nummerndirekt. Ich werd nicht mehr... Das habe ich echt nicht gedacht...


----------



## Veruschka (11 Januar 2004)

Würde bedeuten der User zahlt fast € 2.- die Minute für einen sogenannten Mehrwert von ca. 14 Cent bis max. 70 Cent die Minute.

Veruschka


Dialer, Schnell,einfach, sicher und preiswert :lol:


----------



## dialerfucker (11 Januar 2004)

*Masterfucker*  :-?


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Hi [email protected],

also das mit dem Partnerprogrammen und den dialern und den Webseiten und den Anbietern und den Telefonnummern ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Die DTAG stellt also z.B. die Telefonleitung.
Vom Mainpean ist der dialer.
Irgendwo zieht sich jemand nackig aus und wackelt mit Po Busen und sonstigem.
Partner sind scheinbar Leute, die einfach Werbung machen und im Endeffekt nur einen Link setzen? (Um den herum natürlich auch eine aussagekräftige Homepage gebastelt sein muß.)

Zu jedem dialer gehört doch genau eine Einwahlnummer?
Wie kann man dann bei verschiedenen Partnern abrechnen?
Oder gibt es zum gleichen Busen unterschiedliche Telefonnummern?
Kann man mit der gleichen Nummer unterschiedliche Busen sehen ??

Gibt es dialer dann nur wie eine Art Leasing, wo immer irgendjemand anderes mitverdient?
Oder gibt es Dialerprogramme auch im Sourcecode zu kaufen oder gar als Freeware-GNU-Projekte, bei denen ich dann nur meine eigene Telefonnummer einsetzen muß und selber mit dem Po wackeln kann?

Fragen über Fragen.
Erzähl doch mal ein bißchen aus dem Nähkästchen, damit ich nicht unwissend sterben muß.
 :-?  :-? 

Liebe Grüße
Rahmat.


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu jedem dialer gehört doch genau eine Einwahlnummer?
> Wie kann man dann bei verschiedenen Partnern abrechnen?
> Oder gibt es zum gleichen Busen unterschiedliche Telefonnummern?
> Kann man mit der gleichen Nummer unterschiedliche Busen sehen ??


Nein.
Über die Partner-ID im Dialer.
Eventuell.
Sicher.



Die Nummern werden für verschiedene Partnerprogramme verwendet. Dort hängen dann in der Regel dicke Multiplexer, die sich um die vielen Leitungen kümmern, die aller der Nummer zugeordnet sind. Der Dialer meldet sich am Server als zum Partnerprogramm "fibubla" gehörig, woraufhin die Software den Umsatz dem "fibubla" anrechnet und den Surfer zum Content von fibubla schickt.
So weit mein Kenntnisstand. Ich lasse mich aber gern verbessern.


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

cj ehemals fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> das heisst: 31% Telekommunikationsunternehmen??? Das ist ja weit mehr, als ich gedacht habe...


Telekommumikationsunternehmen: was heißt das genau?
Wo die Site gehostet ist,
Wer den Rufnummernblock gebucht hat,
wer die Leitung zur Verfügung stellt?

Die DTAG ist ja wohl kaum gemeint.
Was bekommt die denn dafür?
Und was bekommen die jungen Damen, die mit dem Po wackeln?


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Danke Heiko.

Und wie hängen Content und Partnerprogramm zusammen?

Partnerprogramm habe ich bis jetzt ja nur als Programm verstanden, das Werbung macht und einen entsprechenden Link setzt.

Muß ein Partnerprogramm einen bestimmten Content buchen, für den es dann bezahlen muß, oder wie geht das?


----------



## dotshead (11 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Heiko.
> 
> Muß ein Partnerprogramm einen bestimmten Content buchen, für den es dann bezahlen muß, oder wie geht das?



Ein Partnerprogramm-Vermittler hat i.d.R. keinen eigenen Content. Den Content stellen die Partner-Programm-Anbieter. Du bekommst als Vermittler zwischen 30 % (Erotik z.B. Webcams) und 80 % (Non-Erotik) des generierten Umsatzes. Ein PP-Anbieter muss natürlich für den Content bezahlen z.B. Lizenzgebühren oder die Mädels oder Boys die mit dem Po wackeln. 

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Und z.B. Mainpean ist dann Partnerprogrammbetreiber stellt die Dialersoftware her und sorgt für den Content und ist zugleich Telekommunikationsanbieter? Oder was von den 3 Sachen?
Oder wie habe ich mir das vorzustellen?
Und was für Geld bekommen die dann ?


----------



## dotshead (11 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und z.B. Mainpean ist dann Partnerprogrammbetreiber stellt die Dialersoftware her und sorgt für den Content und ist zugleich Telekommunikationsanbieter? Oder was von den 3 Sachen?
> Oder wie habe ich mir das vorzustellen?
> Und was für Geld bekommen die dann ?



Mainpean bzw. Intexus ist in erster Linie der Softwarehersteller der Anwahlsoftware. Mainpean
betreibt wohl auch einige eigene PPs, aber das sind ,soweit mir bekannt, nicht so viele.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Würde bedeuten der User zahlt fast € 2.- die Minute für einen sogenannten Mehrwert von ca. 14 Cent bis max. 70 Cent die Minute.
> 
> Veruschka
> 
> ...



Also wenn Du Dich in Pornoseiten einwählst, hinter denen Medianet aka Gordius steht, dann kostet Dich die liveshow zB 13 cents die Minute, Bilder gibt's schon ab 5 cents. Das ist doch eine nette Gewinnspanne... (Tarife stammen vom Dezember 2003). Deine Schätzung ist also ganz gut...


----------



## dotshead (13 Januar 2004)

TschechenContent schrieb:
			
		

> Veruschka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lol* Sollte der Staat jetzt schon in die Gewinnspannen der Firmen eingreifen dürfen?
Wenn ich Content auch aus dem Ausland billig bekommen kann, sollte mir doch keiner in
die Enduser-Preise reinreden, oder?Was meinst Du wie günstig Importeure in China einkaufen? Auch denen wird keine Gewinnspanne vorgeschrieben. Und werden die Gewinne nicht sogar versteuert? 

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Moment... wenn ich für etwas, was 13 cent die Minute wert ist, sagen wir mal 40 Euro bezahle, ist der Preis... kopfrechner an... das gut 300fache. Oder habe ich jetzt eine Null vergessen??? Das hat ja wohl mit "Gewinnspanne" nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Und werden die Gewinne nicht sogar versteuert?


Das ist die Frage, die ich bei vielen Webmastern mal spontan mit "Nein" beantworten würde...


----------



## Veruschka (14 Januar 2004)

@ dotshead

Eigentlich wollte ich damit andeuten dass dieser so genannte *Mehrwert *, für den der User 2 Euro die Minute bezahlt, * nix Wert ist*.

Wo du diesen „Müll“ einkaufst und was Du für die * Bewerbung *erhältst, ist mir persönlich  egal.

Veruschka 

Und in diesem Sinne:

Dialer- Schnell, einfach, sicher und preiswert :lol:


----------



## dotshead (14 Januar 2004)

Genau Webspace, Traffic und Zeitaufwand des AWM gibt es natürlich kostenlos. Und Live-Cams sind natürlich Müll!  Hast Du ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Erotik oder wie auch immer "Du" dieses nennen willst? Kauf bitte nie wieder Markenprodukte im Bereich Sport, Textilien, Computer-Software usw. Diese werden von den Konzernen mit ähnlichen Gewinnspannen vermarktet.  Nein Du musst alle Kosten mit einrechnen.



			
				Tschechencontent schrieb:
			
		

> Moment... wenn ich für etwas, was 13 cent die Minute wert ist, sagen wir mal 40 Euro bezahle, ist der Preis... kopfrechner an... das gut 300fache. Oder habe ich jetzt eine Null vergessen??? Das hat ja wohl mit "Gewinnspanne" nichts mehr zu tun.



In China arbeiten die Arbeiter für ein 1/10 deines, denke ich mal, Einkommens. Ist der gekaufte
Artikel dann auch nur dieses Geld wert? Die Arbeitslöhne haben doch nichts mit dem Wert einer
Ware zu tun.

Genau der AWM der seine Zeit in z.B. Suchmaschinen-Optimierung vergeudet oder auch den Webspace und den Traffic bezahlt, hast Du nicht eingerechnet. Du arbeitest auch umsonst, oder?

Fragt sich in ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Genau der AWM der seine Zeit in z.B. Suchmaschinen-Optimierung vergeudet


Sorry, aber optimiert habe ich da noch nix gesehen. "Bescheißen" wäre das Wort der Wahl. Zumindest haben das einige der großen Suchmaschinen schon erkannt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2004)

Hmmm....

Bescheißen, veräppeln, Pferdeäpfel...
Ich habe mich heute auch gefragt, warum es eigentlich überhaupt keinen AWM zu geben scheint, der seinen Dialer mal an seinem Content optimiert hat - Will sagen, den umgekehrten Weg gegangen ist. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist diese Rufnummerngasse mit einer Grenze nach oben doch frei tarifierbar, oder? Bisher habe ich noch nirgends einen Anbieter entdeckt, der so ehrlich war und sich gesagt hat, dass sein Pressmist in Dosen z. B. nur 79ct die Minute wert ist. Ist ja immer noch genug und wäre sicher für die eine oder andere Nichtleistung sogar fast zu viel des Reibachs. Aber offensichtlich wollen die Tierliebhaber, IQ-Tester, Kochrezepte- und Hausaufgaben-Fans immer gleich das größtmögliche Stück vom Kuchen...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau wie jede Firma Steuerschlupflöcher sucht, Beispiele gab es doch in letzter Zeit genug (Müller, Infineon), versucht jeder im Internet seine Seiten in allen möglichen Suchmaschinen
nach oben zu bringen. Solange dieses nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, wird es jeder kleine oder
auch große machen. BTW. Wieviele Einkommensteuererklärungen sind getürkt? 

Grüße aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele Einkommensteuererklärungen sind getürkt?


Was daran macht Deine oder meine getürkte Steuererklärung besser?
Sich daran aufzubauen, dass andere Leute noch größere Ganoven sind, ist erbärmlich (wenn auch verständlich).
Ich möchte ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich Dich nicht persönlich angreifen will. Mir gehts ums Prinzip. Ich maße mir nicht an, Deine konkrete Arbeit beurteilen zu wollen.


----------



## sascha (15 Januar 2004)

> Genau der AWM der seine Zeit in z.B. Suchmaschinen-Optimierung vergeudet oder auch den Webspace und den Traffic bezahlt, hast Du nicht eingerechnet. Du arbeitest auch umsonst, oder?



Die hier genannte "Suchmaschinen-Optimierung" geht leider nur in eine Richtung - nämlich in die des Geldbeutels des jeweiligen Webmasters. Natürlich muss es jedem unbenommen bleiben, seine Seite möglichst gut in den SuMas zu platzieren. Das Drückerkolonnen-System der Partnerprogramme hat aber leider zu einer geradezu explosionsartigen Vermehrung derjenigen geführt, die meinen, am Kuchen mitessen zu wollen. Die Folgen sind eine zunehmende Vermüllung der einschlägigen SuMas, Domain-Missbrauch, Irreführung und Betrug. Dieses System wird nur so lange laufen, bis es durch seine eigene Masse implodiert. Dann ist der Dialer endgültig tot. Und Verbraucher haben endlich wieder die Chance, in den SuMas wenigstens hin und wieder Seiten mit wirklich sinnvollen "Contents" zu finden...


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und Verbraucher haben endlich wieder die Chance, in den SuMas wenigstens hin und wieder Seiten mit wirklich sinnvollen "Contents" zu finden...


Das ist aktuell ja fast fern der Realität.


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal http://de.vivisimo.com versucht. Also wenn ich wirklich etwas suche, brauche ich google nicht mehr. 

Grüße aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal http://de.vivisimo.com versucht. Also wenn ich wirklich etwas suche, brauche ich google nicht mehr.


Das mag zwar sein, geht aber an der tatsächlichen Nutzerrealität vorbei.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2004)

Die Argumente, die ich hier zwischen den Zeilen lese, sind eigentlich typisch:

- Das machen doch alle so.
- Da sind doch nur die bösen Mitbewerber dran Schuld (und wenn wir´s nicht auch machen, macht´s sowieso ein anderer).
- Guck mal da! Ein richtig tiefschwarz-schwarzes Schaf! Da sollte sich mal jemand drum kümmern!

Um es mit dem Lieblingszitat des hessischen Finanzministers a. D. zu halten:

Es ist zum k.........



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Folgen sind eine zunehmende Vermüllung der einschlägigen SuMas, Domain-Missbrauch, Irreführung und Betrug. Dieses System wird nur so lange laufen, bis es durch seine eigene Masse implodiert. Dann ist der Dialer endgültig tot. Und Verbraucher haben endlich wieder die Chance, in den SuMas wenigstens hin und wieder Seiten mit wirklich sinnvollen "Contents" zu finden...



Ja, leider. Wenn Du im Internet was finden willst, dann musst Du Dich nach einer unbekannteren Suchmaschine umschauen, die noch nicht total vermüllt ist, oder eben die ersten 20 Seiten an Ergebnissen überspringen. Auf denen springt Dir, egal zu welchem noch so abwegigen Thema entweder auf Umwegen über Mitverdiener Ebay, Amazon oder irgendein Dialermüll entgegen.

Gibt der Hobbytaucher "schnorcheln" ein, kann er rechts bereits 5x schnorcheln sofort kaufen und stolpert zigfach über die neuesten Dialer für Schnorchelfreunde, weil irgendein krankes Hirn bereits einen neuen "Nischendialer", wie unsere Freunde so schön sagen, entdeckt hat, der auch bereits vom "Publikum" wunderbar angenommen wird.  Aber wenn man einfach mal das Schlagwort googelt, passiert etwas ganz seltsames. Nanü? Warum wollen die vielen vielen Angebote denn so nicht gefunden werden? An dem schlechten Image sind bestimmt nur die Suchmaschinen schuld...

http://www.google.de/search?q=dialer&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?q=kreditkarte&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=

Warum wirbt kein z.B. Restaurant auf den ersten Seiten mit der Zahlungsmöglichkeit?  BTW. Wenn dir mal aufgefallen ist, bieten die meisten Erotik-Seiten diverse Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an
Voice-Call, Dialer, Paysafe usw.

Grüße aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.google.de/search?q=kreditkarte&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=
> 
> Warum wirbt kein z.B. Restaurant auf den ersten Seiten mit der Zahlungsmöglichkeit?  BTW. Wenn dir mal aufgefallen ist, bieten die meisten Erotik-Seiten diverse Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an
> Voice-Call, Dialer, Paysafe usw.
> ...



Die Antwort liegt in der Frage: Ein Restaurant wirbt in der Regel lediglich und verkauft nix im Internet...

Erotik-Anbieter sind ein schlechtes Beispiel. Allerdings wirft das Beispiel die Frage auf, warum so viele "Anbieter" gezielt und ganz alleine auf Dialer setzen...


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort liegt in der Frage: Ein Restaurant wirbt in der Regel lediglich und verkauft nix im Internet...
> 
> Erotik-Anbieter sind ein schlechtes Beispiel. Allerdings wirft das Beispiel die Frage auf, warum so viele "Anbieter" gezielt und ganz alleine auf Dialer setzen...



Ok Restaurant war nicht gut, allerdings finde ich auch nur Hinweise auf Kreditkarten, aber keine Anbieter von Kreditkarten-Payment. 

Erotik-Anbieter sind allerdings ein gutes Beispiel. Diese setzen meistens auf mehrere Zahlungsarten, da sie ihre Nutzer wirklich erreichen wollen. (auch DSL-User). Die meisten Beschwerden und da kannst Du auch hier im Forum suchen,
kommen von Contents zu Informationen die normalerweise frei im Internet erhältlich sind.
Damit will ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass es Erotik nicht auch umsonst im Internet gibt. Allerdings
meistens nicht z.B. als Livecams. 

Grüße aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Rahmat (15 Januar 2004)

Oder anders herum:

Das Scheiß DSL verdirbt "uns" das Geschäft. "Ich" muß nach neuen Zahlungsweisen suchen, auch wenn die nicht so "bequem" sind.

Das als besonderes Qualitätsfeature hinzustellen, halte ich dann doch für etwas gewagt, oder ?

 Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2004)

@Rahmat: Oder so...



			
				Rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Erotik-Anbieter sind allerdings ein gutes Beispiel. *Diese setzen meistens auf mehrere Zahlungsarten, da sie ihre Nutzer wirklich erreichen wollen.*


Danke, das wollte ich lesen.


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> @Rahmat: Oder so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen.  :holy: 

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*Neue Tischordnung*

Es gibt eine neue Kafferunde.

Zur Sitzordnung geht's hier

h**p://www.awm-event.de/index.html?page=http://www.awm-event.de/de/pages/teilnehmer.php


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

boah, du bist ja aktuell


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Wieso aktuell? Bei netpond.com freuen sie sich doch schon seit Wochen... Ach, wenn mein Englisch nur besser wäre...

Denn:

Ha*i lesen heisst Geld drucken lernen. Der Dagobert Duck von Panama...

http://chronicles.netpond.com/060899/page3.html


```
Ha*i, a well-known and long-time Condom member, has an offshore services company, First United Business Services Inc.
```

www.easy-offshore.com

In der whois: Der Aussteiger vom Dortmunder Büroturm und der Friseur aus Maspalomas. UNd wer ist jetzt Ha*i???


Wenn sich doch mehr deutsche Geschäftsleute eine Scheibe bei ihm abschneiden würden. Naja, apropos abschneiden - wenn ich sein arrogantes Gesicht sehe, würde ich da mit "abschneiden" was ganz anderes assoziieren...

Themawechsel


müderkrieger (cj)[/code]


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

Man trifft sich wieder zum Kaffeeklatsch

Wer den Kaffee zahlt, wurde offenbar noch nicht geklärt

http://www.eurowebtainment.com/programm.php

@mods: ich hoffe, der link ist ok...


cicoj


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders herum:
> 
> Das Scheiß DSL verdirbt "uns" das Geschäft. "Ich" muß nach neuen Zahlungsweisen suchen, auch wenn die nicht so "bequem" sind.
> 
> ...



Warum wird gemeckert, wenn nur Dialer eingesetzt werden bzw. warum wird gemeckert wenn
andere Zahlungsmethoden zusätzlich angeboten werden? Was spricht dagegen alle User erreichen zu wollen? So kann auch ein Linuxer und oder DSL-User  die Angebote nutzen. Wie überall im Geschäftsleben sollte gelten die maximale Anzahl an Kunden zu erreichen. Ich bewundere manchmal Firmen, die meinen ihre Webseiten IE optimiert, ins Netz zustellen. Je nachdem wie schlecht die Seite gemacht ist, schliessen sie ja viele potentielle Kunden aus.

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de-DE; rv:1.6) Gecko/20040207 Firefox/0.8


----------



## dotshead (19 Februar 2004)

Sorry war wohl nicht angemeldet.  Obiger Beitrag stammt von mir-

@cico

Irgendwo auf dieser Welt haben Fahrradhändler auch irgendwann mal ein Meeting. Ergo ist 
das ein Posting wert?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry war wohl nicht angemeldet.  Obiger Beitrag stammt von mir-



Die Erklärung war nicht nötig, diese krausen Argumente (immer die Dialerpromotion fest im Blick)
können nur von wenigen Postern stammen und da die anderen Dialerlobbyvertreter
mittlerweile alle die Segel gestrichen haben, kann da eigentlich auch nur noch  einer  in Frage kommen...


----------



## cicojaka (19 Februar 2004)

@dots:

Wenn z.B. bekannt wäre, dass 60% aller verkauften Fahrräder zum Schmuggeln von Kokain missbraucht würden, wäre es sogar eine Sonderkommision wert


----------



## dotshead (19 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erkläre mir bitte was wirtschaftlich an der Argumentation viele, wenn nicht sogar alle Kunden erreichen zu wollen, kraus ist. Stell dir vor es gibt Kunden, die bestellen sogar Abos oder zahlen
per Lastschrift, Voicecall usw. usw. Und was hat das hervorheben anderer Zahlungsmittel mit Dialerpromotion zu tun?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor es gibt Kunden, die bestellen sogar Abos oder zahlen
> per Lastschrift, Voicecall usw. usw.



Sehr geehrter Herr Prof Dotshead,

könnten Sie IHre Aussage bitteschön etwas quantifizieren? Wie viele Dialereinwahlen halten Sie denn für freiwillig bestellt? 10%???

Und zum Thema Abos mal als Beispiel die Hanseatische, wie hoch würden Sie denn da den Prozentsatz angeben?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Cicojore
Prof. für Chaosforschung


----------



## dotshead (19 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kennst andere Abo-Systeme als die Hanseatische? (ich finde dieses System übrigens bescheiden). Stell dir vor es gibt User, die schauen sich Erotik-Angebote für ein paar Minuten
per Dialer oder Voicecall für 1,86 €/Min. an und entscheiden dann ein Monatsabo für z.B. 29,90 €/Monat zu buchen, zahlbar z.B. mit Kreditkarte oder Lastschrift,  um dann einen Monat das Angebot ihrer Wahl besuchen zu können. Wann immer derjenige dann einfach Lust hat.


----------



## technofreak (20 Februar 2004)

Da die Beiträge sich zunehmend in Richtung OT entwickeln  , dorthin verschoben.

Bereits der Titel des Threads ließ dies erwarten:


> Kuchen essen und Kaffee trinken


----------



## dotshead (20 Februar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Beiträge sich zunehmend in Richtung OT entwickeln  , dorthin verschoben.
> 
> Bereits der Titel des Threads ließ dies erwarten:
> 
> ...


Ich konnte mir fast denken, daß Du den Thread verschoben hast. 

Zum Schluß war es eigentlich nicht OT, aber du bist der Mod.


----------

